# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Deanne Fitzmaurice-fitues i cmimit Pulitzer ne fotografi

## StormAngel

Fotografia e Deanne Fitzmaurice eshte fituese e cmimit Pulitzer per vitin 2005 ne kategorine Feature Photography.

Fotografia ka histori renqethese.
Ne tetor te 2003, afer nje rruge ne Irak, Saleh (i mituri ne fotografi) ka germuar dhe ka marre ne duar dicka qe i eshte dukur si top per te luajtur. Ca sekonda me vone, bomba ka eksploduar, duke ia sakatuar dy duart, plasur syrin e majte dhe vrare vellaun e tij me te madh.

Babai i Saleh i ka lutur mjeket e bazes ajrore te USA ne Irak qe te bejne intervenim kirurgjik. Me kete do filloje edhe nje mision internacional i quajtu Zemra e luanit, qe sipas vullnetit te celikte te Salehut dhe shpirtin e tij te pafitueshem- do i biej ate dhe babain e tij ne spitalin femijeror ne Ouakland, California.

Per tere kohen te zgjatjes se ferrit familjar, Rahem as per nje sekond nuk i ndajti syte nga femiu i tij. Ne nderkohe, ne te ka ndjenja emocionale te zemerimit, pavullentshmerise dhe lodhjes. Babai qante per femiun e tij me te madh, ndersa ne te njejten kohe me cdo kusht deshironte ta shpetoj Salehun.

Kjo storie e kesaj familjeje krijoi qe njerezit te fillojne donacione, qe edhe mundesuan numrin e madh te operacioneve te kryera mbi Salehun.

Ne foto me poshte do shifni edhe fotografine fituese te Pulitzer.

P.S: Skena nuk eshte edhe aq e mire per syte. 


Fotografia e dyte eshte e bere ne ambient familjar. Salehu me familjen e tij.

----------


## Fiori

Storm faleminderit p&#235;r informacionin. M&#235; rastisi ta lexoja sot tek nj&#235; faqe arti n&#235; internet dhe v&#235;rtet me erdhi keq q&#235; nuk pata koh&#235; t&#235; sillja di&#231;ka n&#235; shqip, k&#235;tu.

P&#235;rsh&#235;ndetje : )

p.s. ...dhe b&#235;hu i gjall&#235; m&#235; shpesh m&#235; t&#235; tilla tema.

----------

